

Your own version of the Barbara Streisand song - dr_
http://www.gobarbra.com/

======
srehnborg
This is pretty sweet, however I don't think most people know the original
song. It's a big hit for dance/electronic fans.

Link to the original - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu_zwdmz0hE>

------
Sandman
This site seems to be set up simply for the purpose of promoting a certain
text to speech software. I fail to see what is so HN-worthy about it. Could
anybody enlighten me on this matter?

------
zrgiu
this is gonna be a hit! It has it all: fun factor, social networking, great UX
design

~~~
kunley
or: this is gonna be a shit.

It's exactly the kind of submission I'd like to see downvotes for, like
mentioned in the discussion on how RiderOfGiraffes left HN.

